# Oil drip from refrigerator door



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oil? That IS weird..... I'd take a frying pan, warm it up (not red-hot!) on the stove a little, then capture a drop and see if it evaporates or not. Does it have any smell?

DM


----------



## Sellwithnic (Dec 17, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Oil? That IS weird..... I'd take a frying pan, warm it up (not red-hot!) on the stove a little, then capture a drop and see if it evaporates or not. Does it have any smell?
> 
> DM


Your compressor is leaking


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure the oil is coming from the door as opposed to leaking out of the body of the refrigerator and down the hinge and along the underside of the door?

Bottle of cooking oil in the door rack is leaking?


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Alan Lenk said:


> I have a strange oil drip from the corner of my refrig door. At first I thought it was coming from a spill inside but its not. It's like a clear oil and makes a small puddle each day. I didn't think there would be any oil used inside the door unless it might be used as an insulation of some type, but that doesn't seem logical. Any ideas what this could be and how to fix it?


There is a high side loop going along the freezer door frame to prevent the door from freezing on. I'm not sure if its done for the refrigerator part. If it springs a leak, the refrigerant along with oil will come out, although it will stop working if its leaking. 

If still cools, its coming from something else.


----------

